# איש וגבר



## dukaine

When would you use איש and when would you use גבר, because if I understand correctly, they both translate as "man".


----------



## tFighterPilot

The word איש is used more in the meaning of "person". When you mean "man" as opposed to "woman" you'll say גבר (even though "woman" is אישה). For example men's bathroom would be called שירותי גברים.


----------



## dukaine

אני חושבת שמבינה.  So if I say, "I want the men on the right, and the women on the left", I say גברים.  If I say, "Those men are short", I say אנשים.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

dukaine said:


> אני חושבת ש*אני* מבינה.  So if I say, "I want the men on the right, and the women on the left", I say גברים.  If I say, "Those men are short", I say אנשים.



In the second sentence you can use "גברים" too. אנשים - people; גברים - men.


----------



## dukaine

Could you give me an example sentence with איש?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

dukaine said:


> Could you give me an example sentence with איש?



האיש שישב לידי באוטובוס לא הפסיק לדבר

Don't think it explains much though... איש/גבר/בן אדם are pretty interchangeable in most cases...


----------



## dukaine

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> האיש שישב לידי באוטובוס לא הפסיק לדבר
> 
> Don't think it explains much though... איש/גבר/בן אדם are pretty interchangeable in most cases...



I think I get it.  The man next to you is just a person who happens to be a man.  If I used גבר in this sentence, would it be wrong?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> If I used גבר in this sentence, would it be wrong?



It will sound fine. 

As tFighterPilot said, when you want to stress the difference or compare between men and women you have to use גבר:

בגדים לגבר, בגדים לאישה
גם גבר וגם אישה מסוגלים למלא את התפקיד הזה

Otherwise איש/גבר/בן אדם are fine.


----------



## dukaine

בסדר. תודה רבה


----------



## talmid

dukaine said:


> בסדר. תודה רבה



231211     2139

G'Day !


My understanding of the usage, is that 

איש 

would be used to express masculine, as opposed to feminine,


whilst 

 גבר

would be used to express pride in being , or having the qualities usually associated with being a "real man"

If I am mistaken,I would welcome correction


Thank you


----------



## tFighterPilot

talmid said:


> 231211     2139
> 
> G'Day !
> 
> 
> My understanding of the usage, is that
> 
> איש
> 
> would be used to express masculine, as opposed to feminine,
> 
> 
> whilst
> 
> גבר
> 
> would be used to express pride in being , or having the qualities usually associated with being a "real man"
> 
> If I am mistaken,I would welcome correction
> 
> 
> Thank you


You are, see previous posts.


----------



## Aoyama

But then, you have the word "giveret" (Madam[e], Mrs), as opposed to "adon/adoni".
I also think that "gever" must be linked originally to "gibor" ...


----------



## OsehAlyah

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Don't think it explains much though... איש/גבר/בן אדם are pretty interchangeable in most cases...


Additionally, I believe בן אדם can refer to both male and female.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Additionally, I believe בן אדם can refer to both male and female.



Yes, you are right.


----------



## Abu Rashid

talmid said:


> whilst
> 
> גבר
> 
> would be used to express pride in being , or having the qualities usually associated with being a "real man"



I'm not sure about modern Hebrew usage, but this root certainly refers to strength, power, might and even violence in Arabic.



OsehAlyah said:


> Additionally, I believe בן אדם can refer to both male and female.



Shouldn't it be בת אדם for females?


----------



## arbelyoni

> I'm not sure about modern Hebrew usage, but this root certainly refers to strength, power, might and even violence in Arabic.



In Hebrew as well:
גבר [gavar]: to prevail; to overcome
גיבור [gibor]: hero
גבורה [gvura]: bravery; courage



> Shouldn't it be בת אדם for females?



בן אדם (also: בנאדם) and אדם are used for both men and women, despite being masculine nouns:
היא אדם טוב
נשים הן בני אדם

בת אדם does exist, but it's not very common.


----------

